# Speed Loader, S&W Model 642 .38 SPL +P,



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone have a make and model ID on a good speed loader for the 642 38? I have the strips but wanted a good fast speed loader for the small revolver and need one. I have had this new firearm for awhile now and it functions great for CCW and SD. I keep it in rotation for the range but it is not the most comfortable to shoot. Age and eyesight a factor but still love to shoot it. Also been thinking about a new grip to ease the snappy little beast. Quite a good pistol IMHO one of the best!


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

rickclark28 said:


> Anyone have a make and model ID on a good speed loader for the 642 38? I have the strips but wanted a good fast speed loader for the small revolver and need one. I have had this new firearm for awhile now and it functions great for CCW and SD. I keep it in rotation for the range but it is not the most comfortable to shoot. Age and eyesight a factor but still love to shoot it. Also been thinking about a new grip to ease the snappy little beast. Quite a good pistol IMHO one of the best!


This is of no help to you rickclark28 but 642 was my Dad's badge # when he retired from the Union PD.

It's now the combination for all of my gun cases, trigger locks and cable locks.

Thank you for reminding me of him this Easter Day! He's gone 16 years now.

Dad used to let me watch him melt down old wheel weights and pour the Lyman ingots. He never did pour into any bullet molds. One of the other guys poured the 148 grain wad cutters the UPD pistol team shot. Don't know who did the reloading.

Dad was a natural shot. He rarely practiced yet was always beating one fellow (no names) that would practice constantly. That guy got crazy mad about that. Dad would just chuckle and grin.

I still have a hardened, bowl shaped lead ingot from 50+ yrs ago. That ingot will never be melted down.

Happy Easter to All.

Ed


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I believe HKS #36 works for the 642. You would have to try it with whatever grips you decide on sometimes grips can interfere. Altamont makes very nice S&W grips. I have set of combat super's on a 627 that I really like. Some even have S&W logo on them.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ed, your reply is welcomed today and as you remember your father my wife and I are missing our son that passed away 4 years ago. He passed at the age of 22 on Jan. 31, 2015 and we miss him each day not just holidays. I got back into shooting and with the help of some good people(PNWruger/rugerron and others) have started shooting again. We have good memories with rimfires and sharing range time. Nothing better than shooting safe and loading safe memories of family with friends. You have a safe and enjoyable holiday. Thanks for the post.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

rustygun said:


> I believe HKS #36 works for the 642. You would have to try it with whatever grips you decide on sometimes grips can interfere. Altamont makes very nice S&W grips. I have set of combat super's on a 627 that I really like. Some even have S&W logo on them.


Thanks for the data. Going to look into this and see what works. Have a good day.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Took the New Zeta's and Placed in a TX custom Moon clip holder 9mm for my LCR. And nice and snug. Can now just put one into my pocket like a moon clip. No need for a pouch. Makes life and carry fast and convenient. The rubber tabs work great. Light weight Appendix Holster. I normally Hate IWB holsters. This works for me.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I like this one and will give it a try. I tested the HKS #36 for the 642 and like it too. I have the HKS now and some strips. I seen this one the other day as well. Will get one and use it.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Practiced with the new Zeta's today and really impressed. Very simple to use and install all 5 rounds into the cylinder with one hand (off hand). They push in very easy from almost any angle and strip so easily. They would work best by themselves in a pouch. I give them 4 and 1/2 stars. If they came with there own plastic cover for pocket carry would make them a 5 star. But then again, NOT sure they even need this as they are very snug by themselves in the pocket. I am going to carry one for a week and see how they perform.
And 2 for $9.00 is a great price.
I am beginning to think these might even be faster than a magazine. No racking slide etc. Makes me want to go out and buy another 642.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good report. 
This is next up for me. I still practice with the HKS and my little strips but I fumble big time. These look like they are worth a try. This is the only place I found them in stock.
I found them here and placed a order.
https://zetasix.com/product/j-clip/ (2 pack $9.00) J-CLIP™ Speed Loader for 5-Shot J-Frame Size Revolvers


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Just confirmed my order with Zeta Industries, LLC and will be looking forward to trying this loader.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Received my 2 pack zeta6 J-Clip SPEEDLOADER today and they seem to work as advertised and will take them to the range and see how they work with shooting drills. First impressions are great. I do not fumble around with these as much and look forward to using them.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Had x2 training sessions with the zeta6 J-Clip SPEEDLOADER and they are very reliable for me. I have gotten used to the HKS #36 as well as another strip I have used. Will decide on what one to keep in rotation after some more practice sessions and just train with one.
*One thing I noticed after x2 years of working with my semi-autos I now have tendency to finch with my 38spc. revolvers. Don't know why but I have some issues now with my DA S&W 642 getting on target. I always used revolvers up until 2 or 3 years ago when I started to train with semi autos too and now at my age (62) I get this reflex issue. Never had that issue before I started training with my Nano, EC9s, LC9, SR9E and all my rimfires. I may open another thread on my issue but for now I will increase my rang time and come up some exercises for the range.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Glad you liked the Zeta. I shoot nothing but DAO for 90% of my shooting. Shoot the Nano quite a bit. about 12.000 rds through that gun alone. I also shoot the Ruger LCR22. Worth every penny I spent on it. A whole lot of double action plinking goes through that gun. 
Maybe some shooting with a gun like that and just working the gun? The Nano is so freaking mild to shoot. Maybe some light loads with the 642 and slowly work up. Good Luck.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

For decades I used the full spectrum of 38spc. loads with no issues. It started with my venture into with 9mm semi auto and rimfire x2 years ago. Just recently I get this flinching so I do plan on starting more range time with my DA's and lighter loads. Will address this at a later time and thanks for the reply.


----------

